# New From Vancouver



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Hey, couch. There's a few of us here that live in the lower mainland, couple more are regular whistler residents.

Which one is your regular mountain?


----------



## couch (Oct 9, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Hey, couch. There's a few of us here that live in the lower mainland, couple more are regular whistler residents.
> 
> Which one is your regular mountain?


Actually I have worked at lots; Whistler, Cypress, Seymour, Manning but now I live closest to Hemlock so that and Baker are my go-to mountains.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome aboard Couch! That's pretty cool that you were a snowboarding pioneer in a way. Boarding for fun is the only reason to board if you ask me. Sure, a paycheck would be nice, but not if it isn't any fun.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Couch, welcome and lets do some laps at Baker, I could always use some schooling.


----------



## unxetas (Oct 11, 2011)

My first post here, sorry to steal the thread, but I'm also from Van.. 

I used to ride BMX, only started boarding 3 years ago, might have been up just under 20 days so far. Last winter was when it all clicked and made sense and I felt comfortable for the first time. Can't wait for this season to start! It'll be a busy winter at work but hopefully I'll get to go up a couple times a month at least..

Have fun everyone!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

unxetas said:


> My first post here, sorry to steal the thread, but I'm also from Van..
> 
> I used to ride BMX, only started boarding 3 years ago, might have been up just under 20 days so far. Last winter was when it all clicked and made sense and I felt comfortable for the first time. Can't wait for this season to start! It'll be a busy winter at work but hopefully I'll get to go up a couple times a month at least..
> 
> Have fun everyone!


Welcome all Vancity dwellers!


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

what about vancouver island?? pretty cool here haha


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

labowsky said:


> what about vancouver island?? pretty cool here haha


Yeh, ok. Vancouver island passes too


----------



## unxetas (Oct 11, 2011)

Haha.. Van Island is awesome. Haven't been there as much as I'd like to, though. How are the mountains out there?


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

unxetas said:


> Haha.. Van Island is awesome. Haven't been there as much as I'd like to, though. How are the mountains out there?


last year it was fuckin awesome! lots of powder everywhere, was riding park in the powder a couple of days :laugh:. wish the mountain was bigger though, only decent place inbounds is the park, and our park isnt big at all. backcountry is amazing though.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Thread totally jacked!
Vancouver island homebuilt backcountry lift:

Rope Tow - YouTube!

Rope Tow 2007 - YouTube

Now that's hardcore!


----------



## unxetas (Oct 11, 2011)

what the.. That's awesome! Not sure I'd have the balls to try it, but awesome nonetheless.


----------

